# Tweaking Registry settings for Superfetch



## Atnevon (Jul 12, 2008)

Hey guys,

So I got bored tonight, and got to wondering about Superfetch. I came across a few articles about disabling, or adjusting the usage of Superfetch in Vista.

Basically, you go deep in the regedit settings, and can change a number from 0 to diable, to 3, which is full use.

http://www.pcauthorities.com/windows-vista/control-superfetch-in-windows-vista

This is the link to those who want to read it.

Now, I am a bit scared to touch registry settings, and I cannot find any benchmarks or tests of tweaking such a thing. I know there is a way to, but is this a safe thing to do?

Thanks to anyone who can offer help,
-Andrew


----------



## Gerrard4000 (Feb 7, 2011)

*Superfetch*

In this specific case, the registry 'tweak' is completely safe to do.

However, doing so would reduce the performance of your computer. This is because SuperFetch loads the RAM with things you frequently use and consequently increases performance. I would advise leaving it enabled.


----------



## erixx (Feb 7, 2011)

Most "tweaks" are lies, or remains from W95 times. Don't believe'em just because "Internet says it"


----------



## mudkip (Feb 7, 2011)

erixx said:


> Most "tweaks" are lies, or remains from W95 times. Don't believe'em just because "Internet says it"



Depends on your setup as well. Intel recommends to turn superfetch of if you have a SSD.


----------



## AsRock (Feb 7, 2011)

I like it off for what i do ( due to using SSD's).  And if you only just turned it on don't expect instant performance and their is a chance of lower performance for a while.

I like Superfetch just that MS did not give enough options with it.


----------

